# Unterrohr schutz



## isah (30. April 2006)

Hi,

mich würde interessieren was ihr für welche benutzt und vorallem aus welchem material und am liebsten noch ein grobes gewicht.. (befestigung ist auch interessant, da wäre ein bild am besten..)

thx, martin


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (30. April 2006)

ein kumpel von mir hatte sich mal leere plastik flaschen mit so einem dicken klebestreifen (die man auch für pakete benutzt) ran gebastelt. zum gewicht kann ich nichts sagen aber das bike war nicht viel schwerer. hat ganz gut geholfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker ben (30. April 2006)

das ist ja noch geiler als meine socke als kettenschutz


----------



## ringo667 (30. April 2006)

Ich habe ein Stück von einem abgefahrenen Maxxis Minion mit Kabelbindern befestigt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es wurde mal geschrieben, dass man mit einer Lamelle eines Rolladens unter dem Reifen den besten Schutz hat, habe ich aber nicht gemacht, bin bis jetzt auch nie wirklich hart auf dem Unterrohr gelandet.


----------



## rusty84 (30. April 2006)

ich habe einen von armourdilloproducts.co.uk


----------



## alien1976 (30. April 2006)

Ist aus nem Rohr handgefertigt. Einfah ablängen dann teilen ,etwas die ecken runden und den radius dem Unterrohr anpassen. Befestigt eifach mit Teppichklebeband(Doppelseitig).
Hält wie Sau. Das Material ist auf jeden Fall nichtrostent ich glaub V2A Stahl.
Gewicht ca 170g bei ner 2mm Wandstärke und 200mm Länge
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Schlingsi (30. April 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> mich würde interessieren was ihr für welche benutzt und vorallem aus welchem material und am liebsten noch ein grobes gewicht.. (befestigung ist auch interessant, da wäre ein bild am besten..)
> 
> thx, martin




willze dir jetzt en koxx holen oder wieso brauchste son dingen auf einmal?

aso, sagte ich schon das die dinger grotten hässlich und eine schande für jedes bike sind?! 
geht aber nix über luft im rahmen.  nix für ungut martin...


----------



## isah (30. April 2006)

yup, wird ein koxx. ich denke aber der bashguard reicht als unterrohr schutz, ansonsten hab ich an eine 2 mm plexiglasscheibe gedacht, .. weiss aber noch nicht sicher.


----------



## V!RUS (30. April 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> aso, sagte ich schon das die dinger grotten hässlich und eine schande für jedes bike sind?!



Der Cyro-Cube hat doch an seinem Toxin so einen UnterrohrSchutz oder? Da sieht der ziemlich gut aus, finde ich. Passt gut zum Rahmen.


----------



## snake999acid (30. April 2006)

wenn wir schon dabei sind,
das von nem rider von www.7trial.de 

sieht verdammt edel aus  :


----------



## koxxrider (30. April 2006)

Ich bin die Person die das Carbon Teil welches oben zu sehen ist gemacht hat.
Bin selber auch begeisterter Trialer und hab die Möglichkeit solche Teile zu Bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxxrider (30. April 2006)

Kann ich auch für jeden anderen Rahmen machen, vorraus gestzt er hat noch keine Dellen


----------



## snake999acid (30. April 2006)

hab dir ne pm geschickt, mail mir please


----------



## koxxrider (30. April 2006)

was ist ne pm?


----------



## koxxrider (30. April 2006)

oh, schon rausgefunden


----------



## trialsrider (30. April 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> willze dir jetzt en koxx holen oder wieso brauchste son dingen auf einmal?
> 
> geht aber nix über luft im rahmen.  nix für ungut martin...


----------



## snake999acid (30. April 2006)

koxxrider schrieb:
			
		

> was ist ne pm?



schreib mir doch pls ne email einfach an [email protected]  danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. April 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> aso, sagte ich schon das die dinger grotten hässlich und eine schande für jedes bike sind?!



Ja stimmt! Denn ausehen geht immer über Nutzen/funktionalität  
Ich geh nach dem motto "wenns was nützt dann benütze ich es". 
So sieht das bei mir aus
Vorher hatte ich eins aus Plastik in der gleichen Farbe wie der Rahmen. Hat man fast nicht gesehen. Allerdings nützt ein Plastikschutz nicht vor fetten Beulen, nur vor Kratzern.


----------



## Schlingsi (30. April 2006)

oh nein ein augenroller... ich will verdammt sein. ist immer noch hässlich, aber meiner meinung nach kann hier jeder seine meinung äussern und auch jeden mist ans rad bauen. muss man halt selbst wissen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (30. April 2006)

ja stimmt, was nicht schön ist sollte nicht aufs rad. Also schieb lieber dein Bike


----------



## Schlingsi (30. April 2006)

wie berechenbar doch dummheit ist. aber dat kannze ohne mich machen... schööös


----------



## snake999acid (30. April 2006)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> wie berechenbar doch dummheit ist. aber dat kannze ohne mich machen... schööös



albern... fährt halt nicht jeder nen Syntace.

außerdem sieht das geil aus mit der platte da drunter.


----------



## Schlingsi (30. April 2006)

ey greenhorn mach mal en kopp zu... wenn du nur ein bissel peil hättest dann wüsstest du das der kommentar ironisch gemeint war!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Mai 2006)

*lets make love, not war*

Schlingsi, ich versteh das du ne andere Meinung hast und es hässlich findest,
ich finde es halt nützlich und hässlich finde ich eher sowas


























Soll jeder fahren was er für richtig hält.


----------



## Schlingsi (1. Mai 2006)

Ja, so Beulen sind auch nich gerade schick... aber die gehören irgendwie dazu. 

Jeder wie er mag  Ich respektiere eure Unterrohrschutzanlagen!  Peace


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Mai 2006)

So eine Delle im Rahmen wird auch als Entjungferung des Rahmens bezeichnet also keine Sorge


----------



## alien1976 (1. Mai 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Der Cyro-Cube hat doch an seinem Toxin so einen UnterrohrSchutz oder? Da sieht der ziemlich gut aus, finde ich. Passt gut zum Rahmen.



Ja sehr gur beobachtet. Das ist auch von mir , nämlich die andere hälfte des Rorhres aus das ich den gemacht hab. Ist doch  genial das man mit nem stück Rohr gleich zwi Rahmen bestücken kann.
Übrigens hab ich men Teil für mein Neues Bike noch mal angepasst und etwas gestutzt. Wiegt jetzt nur noch 107grämsche. Also das ist doch geil bei der Leistung die es im endeffeckt bringt.

Den Carbonschutz finde ich optisch nicht schlecht aber hält der niemals solche Schläge wie sie auftreten ab.Der bricht so sofort weg, da des Carbon so Spröde ist. Da kannts max auf nen Baumstamm aufsetzen. Hingegen das Rohrstück von mir verteilt die Kraft auf Fläche und weils aus Stahl ist es Zäh und doch elastisch zugleich. also eigentlich ideal.

Hier noch ein neues Bild.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (3. Mai 2006)




----------



## Schlingsi (3. Mai 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

>




hmmm was soll einem dieses bild jetzt sagen?  also ich habe meine rahmen leider nie länger als ein halbes oder ganzes jahr. es ist mir aber trotzdem unbegreiflich wie man seinen rahmen so dermaßen in fritten bekommt. dann muss man schon ziemlich kopflos fahren und an schwerer selbstüberschätzung leiden. 

nich falsch verstehen... ist an niemanden hier mit einem unterrohrschutz gerichtet!  

mal ehrlich... gibts hier einen im forum dessen rahmen so aussieht?


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2006)

hmm vlt sieht ja der Rahmen vom Tunnicliff so aus?  

Und ich denke ein Carbon Schutz ist perfekt als Rahmenschutz und
denke nicht das dieser Wegbrechen würde....also ich denke da könnte
man am ehesten was leichtes und stabiles drauß machen!  

martin


----------



## isah (3. Mai 2006)

das war jetzt an niemand / gegen niemand und sollte nix sagen.. bin grad nur so durch pinkbike gesurft und da hab ichs gefunden...

//EDIT: carbon eignet sich wirklich nicht, das ist in die richtungen aus denen die belastung kommen würde garnicht stabil..

//EDIT2: 






<--- tunnis unterrohr


----------



## AcaPulco (3. Mai 2006)

[FrauenfeindlichModus]
Das war bestimmt n Frauenrahmen
[/FrauenfeindlichModus]


----------



## koxxrider (3. Mai 2006)

Carbon ist echt perfekt. Das ist so hacht und steif. das verteilt die Kraft auf eine große Fläche.Weg brechen tut es wenn es auf Rahmen geklebt ist auf keinen Fall.


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2006)

AcaPulco schrieb:
			
		

> [FrauenfeindlichModus]
> Das war bestimmt n Frauenrahmen
> [/FrauenfeindlichModus]




ne 26" nicht 20" mensch....


----------

